# Phone Wont Fxz In Rsd Lite... Bricked



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ok so my phonhe will not flash the restore files it always says failed right away.... i can get it to restore with one click fastboot but when i go to root it wont do it because of adb files. i opened up adb shell and typed in the proper commands but says rm not present. im really confused here.. this isnt my first rodeo with rooting/flashing devices, im all out of ideas. i have all the current drivers, rsd 5.5. can anyone help? thanks


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

I had this happen to me once & rebooting my computer fixed it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive tried that. Im really comfused why one click would work but not fxz and rds lite


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

and your using RSD with "targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz" file right?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes i am... its really aggravating


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

And when i add the file into rds lite i uncimpress and flash and then it immediately fails on 1 out of 15


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

were you stuck on the 'M' logo or bootloop?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Neither cant get past ap fastboot


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

are you using a laptop or desktop? I am hoping your on a laptop, get onto a desktop and use a USB port on the back of the computer- directly from the motherboard- sometimes using the front USB prots creates a problem with power requirements.

check this link-http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6981-solved-droid-bionic-ap-fastboot-flash-mode-s-boot-failure/


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried my laptop and my desktop


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

sorry im out of brilliant ideas... do a warranty exchange over the phone with VZW.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the ideas though... i wish i knew what to do it seems like it would be a simple fix. it just confuses me why one click fastnoot would work but rsd lite does not


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have USB debugging checked is applications as well as unknown resources?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

yes i do


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

After reading the only other thing I can think of is maybe check the md5sum of your FXZ file, maybe it's corrupt? I mean, its nearly impossible to totally brick this phone, lol. It has to be either the FXZ file is corrupt, or your computer or RSD lite itself.

Does RSD Lite recognize your phone? I think when your in AP it identifies it as XT875


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

i have tried rds lite on 3 different computers, dowlloaded the fxz file like 6 times, i think rsd lite recognizes it as xt875 when the phone is booted up and when its in ap fastboot i think it says fastboot


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> i have tried rds lite on 3 different computers, dowlloaded the fxz file like 6 times, i think rsd lite recognizes it as xt875 when the phone is booted up and when its in ap fastboot i think it says fastboot


Bummer. Thats very strange. It always runs without a hitch for me even if it just gets stuck on the fastboot.

Have you tried downloading the FULL FXZ, or only the minimal? If you haven't, do that =]

Download the full (685 MB) FXZ file HERE
MD5 I believe is: 96E10AE9B00B696E8EFED0E076632A53

Try RSD Lite with that.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you for the links, ive tried both of those with no luck... im not sure whats going on with it.. ive rooted my og droid, my evo, droid x and droid 2 and droid bionic, so im experenced with rsd lite but im really out of things to try


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

does anybody know why one click fastboot would work but not rsd lite?


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

So you are able to unbrick with one click but not with rsd? Or is totally tanked right now?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with thatguy188, moto phones with locked bootloaders are nearly unbrickable. Have you tried every way out there? There are more than 1 of each kind of fxz, 1 click, blah, is what I'm saying. Also, what exactly were you doing when this happened? I remember the older versions of rsd lite would leave a log behind, just a simple text page in the motorola folder that would need to be deleted sometimes....I'm sorry I haven't had to deal with this in a while but i bet you could find out what i'm talking about if you looked. let us know whats up.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you try a different usb cable

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ok guys finally figured it out. one you update to .893 and try to fxz back to. 886 or whatever it is you CAN'T do it bc yiu can't downgrade kernel or radio. soooo I used one clik fastboot it worked because it only flashed the system. after that I rooted using forever root then flashed. 893 using cheesecake app then rooted using p3 droids exploit. all better! sorry if that's vague there was so much stuff I did and so much info I was looking up searching to countless forums lol.


----------



## jleasure (Jan 25, 2013)

I am having a similar problem. I get the Fastboot screen when I boot up, but I am able to get past it by pressing vol +/- and power, then selecting Normal Power Up. I am trying to unroot it but so far have been unsuccessful. I tried going back to .902 to unroot it, then i would use OTA to get back to ICS and that started this whole flashboot mess. I have tried FXZ and RSD Lite says it fails to flash. I tried the Cheesecake app and it reboots my phone as soon as I select a server. I tried various unrooting tools, to no avail.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What are you trying to do? What version of the os are you on right now?

sent from my icy Bionic


----------

